# How Music Works



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Found the link to this series on another forum. I thought it was quite interesting and informative.

Instead of embedding this link I'm providing it raw. Doing it this way will start you at the beginning and play the series in sequence. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnbOWi6f_IM&list=PLFC019DB4E1400743&feature=plcp&context=C3c1017cFDOEgsToPDskJCy3GuPsmbEYLSpnV51Bsv


----------

